# Miracle in Greece?



## Zaan (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi, I am new on here. Me and DH had 4 years of ICSI treatment and one beautiful six year old ICSI boy who is the light of our lives.  

Since his birth we have had another 5 ICSI attempts without success.  

We are going to Serum clinic in Athens to try there.  I am very nervous and not at all sure that we are doing the right  thing but we hope it will be ok.  I am supposed to have an aqua scan.  Anybody had that before?
Not sure what to expect.
We are not telling anybody this time.  Too much dissapointment.

Wishing you all the best of luck.


----------



## Tillypops (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello and welcome to FF. You will find lots of lovely ladies on the site to help you and support you on your journey.

I wondered if you had also posted on the Greece board, particularly on the Serum thread? There are bound to be ladies on there who can help you. Here is the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=255713.0

Wishing you lots of luck and  . Let us know how you get on.

Love
Tilly
xxxxx


----------



## Zaan (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Tilly

Did not know it existed but it is amazing and has so much information!


----------

